# Response by CIC...



## afzal067 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello Everyone, 

My application (FSW - 2281 Computer network technicians) was delivered to CIC by courier on 12th May 2014. Its been 2 months now and I have not received even a single email from CIC yet. I just want to ask if this is normal or should I be worried and contact CIC? How much long wait is expected after applying?

Note: my application was fully complete and I didn't miss even a single thing they asked for.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Don't panic, 4 -6 months is about average for a response.


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

JGK said:


> Don't panic, 4 -6 months is about average for a response.


Hello Afzal067,

May i know what are all the credentials you included in you WES ECA report?

I am very confused here. WES is sending me completed evaluation report for my Masters degree which is equivalent to canadian masters, but they did not assess my bachelors and SSC HSC. Do we need to send SSC HSC Bachelors to CIC ?


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Afzal,

Does it mean that you did not get any mail (like acknowledge or something) ?

Can you please confirm status of payment. Did you do payment by DD or CC? If CC, can you confirm if amount is deducted or not yet?


----------



## afzal067 (Apr 28, 2012)

jacks12 said:


> Hi Afzal,
> 
> Does it mean that you did not get any mail (like acknowledge or something) ?
> 
> Can you please confirm status of payment. Did you do payment by DD or CC? If CC, can you confirm if amount is deducted or not yet?


I paid via an authentic money changer service which they accept for sure, but no acknowledgement via email or anything at all!!! :confused2:


----------



## afzal067 (Apr 28, 2012)

cfuture said:


> Hello Afzal067,
> 
> May i know what are all the credentials you included in you WES ECA report?
> 
> I am very confused here. WES is sending me completed evaluation report for my Masters degree which is equivalent to canadian masters, but they did not assess my bachelors and SSC HSC. Do we need to send SSC HSC Bachelors to CIC ?


I got assessed by ICAS, but I think if you have masters then your assessment is correct. I am B.E. and my report from ICAS contains only my final qualification, i.e. B.E.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

afzal067 said:


> I got assessed by ICAS, but I think if you have masters then your assessment is correct. I am B.E. and my report from ICAS contains only my final qualification, i.e. B.E.


Apart from graduation degree and marsheet transcript, do we need to provide for 10th and 12th also (senior secondary ) to WES ?


----------



## afzal067 (Apr 28, 2012)

piyush1132003 said:


> Apart from graduation degree and marsheet transcript, do we need to provide for 10th and 12th also (senior secondary ) to WES ?


Don't know about WES, but for ICAS it wasn't needed.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

afzal067 said:


> Don't know about WES, but for ICAS it wasn't needed.


Thanks buddy , I believe it is not needed for WES too, read it in their site.
Was just checking


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Thanks buddy , I believe it is not needed for WES too, read it in their site.
> Was just checking


Hi piyush1132003, May i know where exactly did you read it on WES website? I could not find any such statement there.


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

afzal067 said:


> I got assessed by ICAS, but I think if you have masters then your assessment is correct. I am B.E. and my report from ICAS contains only my final qualification, i.e. B.E.


Hi afzal067, Thanks for your response. Did you also sent you SSC & HSC certs & marksheet to CIC as part of your application or you just sent the ECA report to CIC?


----------



## afzal067 (Apr 28, 2012)

cfuture said:


> Hi afzal067, Thanks for your response. Did you also sent you SSC & HSC certs & marksheet to CIC as part of your application or you just sent the ECA report to CIC?


Just ECA report.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

cfuture said:


> Hi piyush1132003, May i know where exactly did you read it on WES website? I could not find any such statement there.


On the site itself, it is written if you are submitting for higher studies then you dont need to submitt for senior secondary , go to the end of the page and it is been written in senior secondary section.

Let me know if you are not able to find it. I will send you the link


----------



## indka (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi! Can anyone help me. For wes do I need to give graduation certificate or convocation certificate is also required?


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

indka said:


> Hi! Can anyone help me. For wes do I need to give graduation certificate or convocation certificate is also required?



WES has reqirement mentioned for each country. 
But majority of it is as follows. 

a) Register on wes fsw canada site. Enter details online. Pay fees. Get the application number.
B) Send your degree certificate (copy) along with transcript. mention your application number. Just write a cover page.
c) Request your college to send your degree and transcript. Along with WES form. Which partially you need to fill and partially college need to fill.
College needs to send your degree directly to wes. And seal and stamp the envelop. 

Gegards
Sheray


----------



## prashantsharma12 (Aug 1, 2014)

hi,

Fill in the country of your education at the below given link and read the heading of Secondary Education. It is clearly mentioned : 
SECONDARY EDUCATION 
If you have completed one or more years of post-secondary study, you do not need to submit any secondary school documents with your application.

the link is : WES - Required Documents

i hope it satisfies your doubt !


----------

